
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (August 2018) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
fuzzy-logic
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/world-wide

DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration - Network Management

Hi, I’m Lee Whalen, Principal of Fuzzy Logic, a Seattle-Based DevOps
consultancy with deep experience in providing business results through
technical solutions.

We help SaaS companies save money on hosting through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Business results we’ve obtained for our Clients include:

\+ Savings in excess of $1.4M/yr by environment-wide migrations from Rackspace
fully managed hardware to a privately hosted Openstack environment

\+ A 33% savings from previous OpEx through optimizing public-cloud spend,
replacing expensive SaaS products with internal services, etc

\+ Cut DevOps engineer 'time to first commit' from two weeks to two days with
documentation and optimized onboarding processes

\+ Developed a custom API-driven provisioning tool that allowed VMs to deploy
independent of the cloud provider backend

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there. Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

Resume/CV: [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)

Email: hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

------
ilovenlproc
I am a natural language processing engineer, particularly interested in
machine/deep learning. I also enjoy software engineering. I am looking for an
NLP job where I can use my skills to better the world and work on interesting
problems with smart people to learn from.

Location: Salt Lake City, UT, USA

Remote: Not right now

Willing to relocate: Yes. I am happy with my current job but I am particularly
interested in relocating to Europe or Canada if the right position presents
itself.

Technologies: Python (nltk, sklearn, numpy, scipy, pytorch, etc.), Scala
(NLPProcessors), Java (CoreNLP, DeepLearning4J), git, SQL.

Homepage: [https://www.heatherlent.co](https://www.heatherlent.co)

E-mail: hclent1 [at] gmail [dot] com

I'm happy to e-mail you my CV!

------
atum47
Location: Alegrete, RS, Brasil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Python, PHP, Java, Bash...

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fd8uJAYHv3ytlV8-78kJaJYd...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fd8uJAYHv3ytlV8-78kJaJYdELjWnEUORbau_AWR3XA)

Email: victorqribeiro at Gmail dot com

I'm getting a software engineering's degree so I know a little bit about
algorithm complexity, test, deployment, distributed systems, scrum... And I
don't think programming language matters... To me it's like driving. If you
know how to drive, you know how to drive, no matter what type of car.

------
aarharb
Location: Austin, Texas

Remote:Yes

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Python, Git, Django, Flask, Node

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/Pyxe2J](https://goo.gl/Pyxe2J)

Email: check resume

Bilingual in Spanish, after growing up in South America. Comfortable operating
and learning new hardware, devices, software, websites, able to type quickly
and multitask. Proficient with a lot of software. Strong troubleshooting and
diagnostic skills, experienced with Customer Support. Creative, with a degree
in graphic design. Learning Python and Javascript, and looking for a company
that could use my skills.

------
anthonyoconnor
Location: Vancouver

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .Net, C#, Java, Angular, Javascript, Typescript, Full stack.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.anthonyoconnor.ca/resume](https://www.anthonyoconnor.ca/resume)

Email: anthonyoconnor@gmail.com

Full stack senior software engineer. I've mainly been working with Angular
(2+) with a Java backend in the last few years. But I've lots of experience
working in .Net land too. I've played with Ruby and Elixir at different points
as well. I can pick up any languages or technologies.

Looking for something interesting to work on.

------
throwaway3-14
Keeping this on the down low a bit (and separate from my main HN account) as I
am currently employed.

Summary: 18 years of experience in software engineering in both web and
application-based settings on a variety of platforms utilizing a variety of
languages in a wide range of industries.

Experience in team management and leadership, and actively seeking more
opportunities for professional growth in this area. Current position is as a
technical lead, and looking to keep going in that direction.

    
    
      Location: Alabama, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Depends on Location (within the Southeast preferred, Nashville or Atlanta highly preferred)
      Technologies: 
       - Concepts: Agile, Scrum, Kanban, Project Management, Team Management, DevOps
       - Languages: Bash, C, CSS3 (Boostrap, Sass/SCSS), Forth, Java, JavaScript (AngularJS, jQuery, NodeJS, VueJS), Lua, HTML5, Objective-C, PHP (Laravel, Lumen), Python (Flask, RasPI), Swift
       - Systems: FreeBSD, Linux (Ubuntu, Gentoo, RedHat/Fedora/CentOS), Mac OS X
       - Tools: Apache, Asterisk, AWS (EC2, S3), Azure (Storage), Beanstalk, bower, collectd, Composer, Docker, ElasticSearch, Electron, Grafana, Gearman, Git, Gulp, InfluxDB, Kibana, Logstash, Memcache, MySQL (Percona), Nagios, nginx, npm, Postfix, Postgres, Puppet, Sass, Sphinx, SQLite, Subversion, Terraform, Vagrant, Webpack
      Résumé/CV: Full resume available on request
      Email: hire2018@epsilonthree.com

------
hive_mind
"Professor Winter Gig"

    
    
        Location: on the beach in FL / SoCal / ?
        Remote: yes
        Willing to relocate: no 
        Technologies: A.I./Machine Learning, Crypto/Bitcoin/Blockchain
        Résumé/CV: see below
        Email: profsummergig@gmail.com
    

I'm a computer professor in the business school of a university in the Rocky
Mountain area. I get a month off in winter and want to visit some place
surfable (e.g. coastal FL or SoCal) to practice surfing.

During that stay, I'd like to work for a start-up on strategy / evangelizing
for A.I./Machine Learning or Crypto/Bitcoin/Blockchain. Don't need pay, but
sweat equity and a place to crash would be yuuuuuge.

My ideal schedule will be to surf 4 hours a day, and spend 8 hours a day
working at the start-up.

Good public speaking skills (have presented at TEDx, video is online).

My regular reads (and YouTube and Twitter addictions) include: Nassim Taleb,
Scott Adams, Derek Sivers, Marc Andreessen, Paul Graham.

\----------------

Lifelong autodidact. I've taught myself some Spanish (Pimsleur Level IV and
Michel Thomas Level "Foundation") and some French (Pimsleur Level I and Michel
Thomas Level "Foundation"). Fluent in English and Hindi. Earned a PhD. Good
cook, regular meditator, swing and salsa dancer, barefoot hiker. U.S. citizen.

------
saiana
Location:Germany/Croatia

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

I'm a Lean Startup Consultant & Growth marketer I work at the intersection of
marketing, product and data. I speak German, English and Croatian on a native
level.

Freelance over Upwork:
[https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~0140c61711ca62fc44](https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~0140c61711ca62fc44)
LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/anakolarevic/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/anakolarevic/)
Angellist: [https://angel.co/anakolarevic](https://angel.co/anakolarevic) Can
be contacted through the above channels

SOME OF THE THINGS I CAN HELP YOU WITH: - Business Model Canvas/ Business
Modelling: Spot potential weaknesses & strengths, identify untapped
opportunities and opportunities of scale

\- Customer Development Process & Lean startup methodology: Framework to
understand your customers and what they pay for, and how to interview
customers, Lean experiments

\- Growth marketing Converting customer aqcuisition strategies using Lean
startup and smart digital marketing hacks

\- Marketing execution: Google Adwords, Bing, Facebook & Instagram Ads, Reddit
Ads, Social Media & Community management advice, paid & earned demand creation

------
nfriend
Location: Prince Edward Island, Canada (although it's worth noting that I'm a
US citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: TypeScript, Angular, Node, ASP.NET, Solr

Résumé/CV:
[https://nathanfriend.io/assets/Nathan%20Friend%20-%20R%C3%A9...](https://nathanfriend.io/assets/Nathan%20Friend%20-%20R%C3%A9sum%C3%A9.pdf)

Email: hello@nathanfriend.io

Hi, I'm Nathan Friend. I'm a front-end engineer based out of Prince Edward
Island Canada, although I'm originally from the US. I specialize in building
user interfaces that are snappy, intuitive, and delightful to use. I am
looking for an employer with a top-notch technical team that puts real
emphasis on user experience and interface design.

My most successful side project to date was a small web application called
Inspirograph, which faithfully replicates the experience of playing with the
classic Spirograph toy:
[https://nathanfriend.io/inspirograph/](https://nathanfriend.io/inspirograph/).

For more about me, visit my website:
[https://nathanfriend.io/](https://nathanfriend.io/) and take a look at my
portfolio:
[https://nathanfriend.io/projects](https://nathanfriend.io/projects)

------
jip-c27FTz
Location: Los Angeles, CA · Orange County, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Email: jorge.israel.p@gmail.com

[https://www.blaenkdenum.com](https://www.blaenkdenum.com) ·
[https://github.com/blaenk](https://github.com/blaenk) ·
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/101090](https://stackoverflow.com/users/101090)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/zg61blcfod3i3mr/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/zg61blcfod3i3mr/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Technologies: Rust · TypeScript · Python · Go · Node.js · React.js · Ruby ·
Clojure · PostgreSQL

I'm a practical developer who's happy to work at any level of the stack using
a variety of different technologies and languages. I'm always eager to learn
best practices to produce idiomatic and correct solutions.

I'm happy to embrace the fun challenge of adapting to the given situation. I
love to learn different technologies out of a genuine interest in gaining
different perspectives on software development, both to help me keep an open
mind and to be mindful of the variety of different approaches that can be
taken to solve a problem.

Check out my notes on what I've learned:
[https://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/](https://www.blaenkdenum.com/notes/)

------
nunoarruda
Front-End Angular Developer

Location: Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Sass, DOM, JavaScript, ES6/7/8, TypeScript, JSON,
AJAX, HTTP, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, Bootstrap, Angular, RxJS, NgRx, Ionic,
Angular Material, Wijmo, Karma, Jasmine, Protractor

Résumé/CV:
[https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front End Angular Developer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 16 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for - both
full-time and contract.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that now has 25,000+ users, and an award-winning
payroll system. I've done frontend work for Adobe, 21st Century Fox, Bayer,
among other companies.

I've been working remotely for the last 5 years for clients worldwide and I
can be flexible in order to have overlapping working hours with a distributed
team.

------
madhavvenigalla
Location: New York, NY

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: ReactJS, AngularJS, Python, Babel, Webpack, GIT, Docker,
Selenium, Express, SQL, MongoDB.

Resume/CV:[https://www.dropbox.com/s/yjd2dkv7vue0u88/Full%20stack%20eng...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/yjd2dkv7vue0u88/Full%20stack%20engineer.pdf?dl=0)

Email: madhav.venigalla@gmail.com Delivered End to end web applications: 1\.
BcGnj.com 2\. madhavvenigalla.com(NodeJS) I am a passionate software
engineer(Python/JavaScript/Express), YouTube educator and pizza enthusiast
looking for a fun role to dive into. My work is large part of my identity, so
I am looking for a position that I can wrap my heart and head around...
something with values that I can connect and resonate with, and people I can
learn from. I have been in this industry professionally over 6 years(More
number of years in full stack) and understand its nuances. I am intuitive,
open-minded learner who is not afraid to be wrong, and finds it necessary to
understand every aspect of something in order to make proper, informed
decisions. Recently, I've been growing my cat's Instagram (I know) through a
variety of Social Media experiments. Ask me about him, or check him out
yourself: @maddy_cat

------
bloomca

      Location: small town in Oregon
      Remote: yes, and only remote
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: Node.js, JS frameworks (React, Angular, etc), SQL, Python
      Résumé/CV: https://bloomca.me/resume.pdf
      Email: seva.zaikov@gmail.com
    

Hi, I'm Seva and I'll move to Oregon in November, and want to find a remote
(only) work. It is quite a time before it (probably I won't start to work
before December), but I would like to start looking from now. My main skills
are in JavaScript (mostly frontend, but I am mostly looking for
fullstack/backend Node.js positions), though I am open to work in other
languages – I did basic projects using Python, Go, Clojure, Ruby, so can pick
them up as well.

I freelanced for about half an year, and in my more regular work we have WFH
days, so I have some experience working remotely. I am looking for a small
company where I can significantly contribute to the end result.

My most successfull project is probably my blog –
[https://blog.bloomca.me](https://blog.bloomca.me). I was on the front page of
HN couple times, featured in JavaScript weekly and Nodeweekly, and in total
have more than 130k views.

------
seniorrubydev
Location: Germany, Bavaria

Remote: Yes, occasional on-site meet-ups or retreats are welcome

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, MySQL, PostgreSQL, JSON API, Sidekiq,
Redis, AWS, Heroku, RSpec

Email: seniorrubyengineer@gmail.com

Senior Ruby Engineer with more than twelve years of profound knowledge in
building web applications based on Ruby on Rails at scale (>10M users, >20M
daily requests). Strong focus on performance optimization (algorithms, SQL
optimization, scaling), site reliability (monitoring, debugging, bug fixing)
and maintenance/refactoring of huge, legacy Rails applications (major Rails
updates, extracting services).

Looking for a Tech Lead role in a team of about 8-16 developers or a CTO
position in a startup in an early stage. I like to work autonomously and pro-
actively on hard and difficult tasks. I mentor juniors and train my teammates
to make good architecture and design decisions. A co-worker once called my a
wizard: A deep thinker who doesn't need guidance with magical results. I
prefer to not being micro-managed nor to be put on the critical path. But to
have the freedom and trust to choose what next steps to take to make your
applications better for your customers and the development environment more
appealing to the team.

------
goshakkk
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React Native, React, JavaScript, Flow, Redux, Ruby, Rails,
PostgreSQL, Haskell, type systems

Résumé/CV: [https://goshakkk.name/cv.pdf](https://goshakkk.name/cv.pdf)

Email: hey@workwithgosha.com

Hey, I’m Gosha.

I see how programming is just connecting business objectives with reality, not
a craft unto itself. Languages are all the same to me. (I also wrote toy
languages and primitive type systems.)

I’ve been doing a lot of mobile and front-end work past couple of years, but I
know my way around back-ends, architecture, deployment too. Most of my
experience comes from consulting. You can see my some of past works &
references here: [http://goshakkk.name/works/](http://goshakkk.name/works/)

I also keep a blog about React Native & React
([http://goshakkk.name](http://goshakkk.name)) and have self-published a book
about forms in React ([http://goshakkk.name/the-missing-forms-handbook-of-
react/](http://goshakkk.name/the-missing-forms-handbook-of-react/)).

 _Note: my handle has nothing to do with the kkk._

~~~
sincerely
[https://twitter.com/shutupmikeginn/status/403359911481839617...](https://twitter.com/shutupmikeginn/status/403359911481839617?lang=en)

Have you considered finding a new handle? :)

------
matty22
Location: Seattle/Eastside

Remote: Would consider

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Fullstack JS - Angular/React/Vue, Node/Express, Mongo/Mongoose,
Postgres, git/github, HTML, CSS, etc.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/matt-
leonard-b159a63a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/matt-leonard-b159a63a/) (email
for a proper resume)

Website/Portfolio: [http://mattleonard.io/](http://mattleonard.io/)

Github: [https://github.com/matty22](https://github.com/matty22)

Email: matt[dot]leonard[dot]22[at]gmail[dot]com

I'm a self-taught web developer living in the Seattle area. I've been learning
for nearly 3 years and ready for a spot on a web development team. I prefer
working with front end JS, but I have experience across the entire stack.
Looking for a position where I can get my hands dirty and where I can grow as
a developer.

I organize the largest JS focused Meetup group on the Eastside (BellevueJS)
and in my free time I read, hike, game, and do volunteer trail work on the
Pacific Crest Trail.

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, company events and conferences.

------
arevej
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Email: tim@arevej.me

Résumé/CV: [https://arevej.me/cv.pdf](https://arevej.me/cv.pdf)

Technologies: React.js, JavaScript, Python, Django, PostgreSQL, HTML, CSS

I'm a starting-out junior. BUT, I'm very passionate and I'm super motivated. I
enjoy a good challenge and professional growth. I can become a net-positive
asset on your team fairly quickly if I'm given a chance to!

I've been published by freeCodeCamp: [https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-
understand-django-mod...](https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-understand-
django-mod..).

I've been learning to code for about a year. I blogged about some things
([http://arevej.me/](http://arevej.me/)) and made quite a few learning
projects ([http://arevej.me/portfolio/](http://arevej.me/portfolio/) \+
[http://github.com/arevej](http://github.com/arevej))

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), React, React-Native,
VueJS, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, R, Hadoop, Spark, TensorFlow.
Currently learning Blockchain concepts and smart contracts with Solidity

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

Portfolio:

* Airbase - Coming Soon. An app to manage hundreds of app subscriptions using virtual credit cards. [https://angel.co/airbase-1](https://angel.co/airbase-1)

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [http://joypost.me](http://joypost.me) \- An app(with an SMS bot) to send beautiful printed postcards to your loved ones.

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* Intuit CPASelect - An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com)

------
dep_b

      Location: Argentina
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: I might be interested in moving back to the Netherlands
      Technologies: Swift/iOS expert, Elixir/Phoenix, C#/.Net, Python
      Résumé/CV: http://departamento-b.com/resumé.pdf
      Gmail: lucas.van.dongen
    

At the moment I'm working as a freelancer and I'm looking for a more permanent
gig at a company that is starting, working on or already delivered an
interesting product.

I have a very broad experience as both a mobile and a web developer and I even
developed some desktop applications. This gives me a very broad understanding
of the kind of solutions that exist in the world and a deep understanding of
the whole stack a mobile application lives in.

The last years I have been doing iOS development for about 70% of my time and
I have delivered dozens of applications to the App Store, both very small and
larger projects in teams. Since two years I'm steadily growing into
architecture and team lead roles.

------
rsmithio
Location: Nottingham, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Angular 1.x, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Python 2 & 3,
Ruby, Typescript, HTML/CSS/SASS, MySQL, Postgres, AWS, Heroku Résumé/CV:
[https://rsmith.io/cv](https://rsmith.io/cv) Email: robin@rsmith.io

Hi I'm Robin, I am a true full-stack web developer with over 7 years
experience, working at every level of modern web application stacks: frontend,
backend, database, server, deployment. I am best used as a flexible, adaptable
developer who can quickly get up to speed on new stacks and codebases. I love
working remotely.

I take care over what I do, writing good quality code backed up with automated
tests, and documentation where relevant. I am an excellent communicator, I
build my own apps in my spare time and also maintain a regular blog:
[https://rsmith.io/blog](https://rsmith.io/blog).

------
kdecouck

      Location: Toronto, Canada
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Within Canada only.
      Technologies: Python, Scala, SQL/noSQL, Hadoop, Mapreduce, Spark, Kerberos, Sentry, Amazon AWS, R, Javascript, Linux, Shell Scripting, Docker, Git and more. See CV for a full list.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/lvj4fev9ew8lqyy/cv.pdf?dl=0
      Email: koen.decouck@outlook.com
    
    

Data Engineer / Data Scientist specialized in Hadoop Big Data. Engineering
master degree and over three years of industry experience in building ETL
pipelines, streams and/or setting up clusters + continued education with
projects in machine learning (Tensorflow, Pytorch, Keras). Past experience
also includes javascript (used in data visualization on the web), developing
an R vis package for timelines, etc. Looking for full-time opportunities,
permanent or contract in Canada.

------
dmitryfedotkin
Remote: Yes, only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Django REST Framework, Tornado, ElasticSearch,
MongoDB, Redis, Celery, RabbitMQ, Consul, Selenium, Scrappy/Grab/BeatifulSoup,
Vagrant, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/0slkzcpbpz1xikv/Python%20CV%202018...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/0slkzcpbpz1xikv/Python%20CV%202018.pdf?dl=0)

Email: fedotkin.dmitry@gmail.com

I am Python developer with 7 years of experience. I developed all kinds of
projects with it, from small sites to complex distributed services. I worked
on a highload bigdata project, worked as a team lead, developed an app which
is used by Google, Intel and NFLPA and know how to deliver best quality
product.

You can also find some feedback from people i worked with there
[https://www.upwork.com/fl/python](https://www.upwork.com/fl/python)

------
zephyrfalcon
Location: Gainesville, FL

Remote: yes (although willing to consider local positions)

Willing to relocate: no (that is not an option for me at this moment,
unfortunately)

Technologies: Python, relational databases (MS SQL Server, Postgres), web
crawling, GUI development, scripting, unit testing, SQLAlchemy, ETL, Scheme,
Prolog, Lisp, etc (always eager to pick up new programming languages or
technologies)

Resume/CV:
[http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html](http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html)

Github: [http://github.com/zephyrfalcon](http://github.com/zephyrfalcon)

also: [http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon](http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon)

and: [http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon](http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

Note: Looking for full-time or part-time work.

------
faitswulff

      Location: Chicago
      Remote: Yes, only
      Part-time: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Rails, Django, Crystal, all the associated buzzwords
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/b54m04lx314732e/BrianKungProgrammer.pdf?dl=0
      Email: reverse this string: zyx.gnuknairb@sbojnh
    

My wife and I are expecting soon and I'm prepping to be a SAHD (Stay At Home
Dad). I'd prefer to have some income, however, so I'm looking for part-time
remote work. I'd be happy to work for US as well as non-US companies, as long
as the work is interesting.

I have a good amount of experience with web dev and I could do that quite
capably. I'd be excited to work on something in a different capacity - games
or CLI tools would be amazing - or a different language.

------
elros

      Location: Berlin
      Remote: Willing but not required
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Unix, TypeScript, React, Redux, Mocha, ECMAScript, CoffeeScript, Node, Express, Backbone, Ruby, Rails, Jade, Stylus, Knockout, PHP, Symfony, Cordova/PhoneGap, Java, Objective-C, Windows, C#.NET, SOAP, Lua, Kepler.
    

Email: See CV

Résumé/CV: [http://elros.com.br/docs/Alessandro-Delgado-
CV.pdf](http://elros.com.br/docs/Alessandro-Delgado-CV.pdf)

I've been doing development for 10+ years, and have in the last couple of
years started to take on leadership roles within technical teams. I like to
work on the interface between technical and non-technical people, and I
understand that ultimately technical decisions need to justify business goals.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
keshonok
Experienced Linux Kernel Engineer/Developer

Location: Currently Russia. I am a US Citizen though.

Remote: Yes. Remote only. Lots of experience working remotely.

Willing to relocate: No, can't at this time.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alekseybaulin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alekseybaulin/)

Email: Aleksey.Baulin@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/keshonok](https://github.com/keshonok)

Technologies: Linux kernel, networking, LSM, drivers... Tools are everything
related to Linux kernel development, and some more.

Extensive experience doing Linux kernel development, especially when it comes
to networking. Over 15 years of working in the US.

Would be interested in getting into cybersecurity domain where it applies to
Linux kernel.

------
_escaped_
Location: Ireland, United Kingdom, Canada (I am a EU citizen and do not have a
canadian VISA at the moment)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Django, Python, Neural Networks (Keras), Computer Vision, HTML,
CSS, Javascript, Linux, Ansible

Résumé/CV:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexander-
frenzel/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexander-frenzel/)

Email: hn@relatedworks.com

Hi, I am an experienced python developer (8 years) specialized in django.
During this year i wrote my diploma in computer science with the focus on
neural network for depth map reconstruction and would like to further improve
my knowledge in deep learning and image processing. I am looking for short
term opportunities for 3-4 month and will be available in Oct 2018.

------
dserban
Big Data Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in Eindhoven, NL, not willing to
relocate)

I am a strong data engineer who is passionate about large-scale distributed
systems and streaming pipelines, and cares about producing clean, elegant,
maintainable, robust, well-tested Scala / Spark code.

Core Skills:

● Kafka, Spark Streaming, Avro

● Cassandra (DevOps, Data Modeling)

● Distributed Systems Coordination (ZooKeeper)

● Feature Engineering for Machine Learning

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Airflow, Docker, Kubernetes/GKE.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

Looking for a long-term, 40 hrs/wk, non-payroll contract.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
razzfox
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: No.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux-Saga, HTML, CSS, Java, SQL, AWS, Git,
Linux, Android Studio, Xcode

Résumé/CV: [http://razzfox.me/resume](http://razzfox.me/resume)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/razzfox](https://www.linkedin.com/in/razzfox)
[https://github.com/razzfox](https://github.com/razzfox)

Email: razzintown # gmail com

Role: Interested in a Software Engineer role in San Francisco.

Summary: iPhone and full-stack web development roles are welcome. Experience
in HIPAA and also FDA regulatory settings. Understanding of user-centered
design and usability testing.

------
azdv
Location: EU (changes frequently)

Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

------
8bitmcu
Location: NB, Canada

Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Not yet, willing to consider within
USA/Canada in 4-6 months

Technologies: Javascript, Typescript, HTML, CSS, Angular, Node.js, Bootstrap,
Java, PHP, Lua, SQL, Git, C99, Go

Résumé/CV: [https://vincentm.app](https://vincentm.app)

Email: vincentmorneault at gmail

I have lots of experience doing Full Stack Web Development and Mobile Apps. I
do embedded programming and electronics as a hobby. Lately I've been
practicing my sysadmin skills on linux using bash, KVM, Docker and RAID; in
the past, I've done game development. I'm quite flexible on the tasks, and
would love to gain more experience with different technologies and languages.

------
verdie-g
Location: San Francisco Bay, Paris, Amsterdam Remote: no Willing to relocate:
yes Technologies: C, C#, JS, C++, SQL, Go Résumé/CV:
[http://docdro.id/JvYIB3x](http://docdro.id/JvYIB3x) Github:
[https://github.com/verdie-g](https://github.com/verdie-g)

Software engineer student. Learning web development at home and low-level
programming at school, set of skills that allowed me, in my last internship,
to build each stack of an interactive map with aircraft positions using ADS-B
signal.

I'm looking for an end of studies internship in back-end development for march
2019.

------
mmt
Location: San Francisco Bay Area California

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: datacenter, hybrid cloud, AWS, server hardware, GPUs,
PostgreSQL, network engineering, bash/shell, Linux system administration,
Devops culture, software concierge, cost optimization, performance maximizatin
deployment automation, build reproducibility, lights-out management

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/maxkalashnikov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/maxkalashnikov/)
[http://www.maxkalashnikov.com/resume.pdf](http://www.maxkalashnikov.com/resume.pdf)

Email: mmt+hn@maxkalashnikov.com

------
n_e
I'm a freelance software engineer currently working on full-stack web
development. My focus is on fast and light web applications that provide a
great user experience.

I mainly work with Node.js (with TypeScript) and PostgreSQL on the backend and
React or vanilla js on the frontend. I also know CSS fairly well although I am
not a designer. Other technologies I use as needed are Redis and CouchDB.

I'm looking for contract work for clients worldwide.

    
    
      Location: Lyon, France
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Depending on location
      Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Node.js, Express, Koa, React, PostgreSQL, Redis, CouchDB
      Email: nicolas@even.li

------
kpwags
Location: Philadelphia Suburbs, PA

Remote: Highly Preferred

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: .NET (C# & VB.NET), SQL, HTML/CSS, Javascript, PHP. Currently
teaching myself Node.js and React.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/o25p4zuiy1ij9u6/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/o25p4zuiy1ij9u6/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: keith.p.wagner@gmail.com

\-----

I have 10+ years of experience developing websites and web applications. I'm a
full stack developer. Professionally I've primarily used .NET and PHP, as well
as Javascript. In my free time of late, I have started to teach myself Node.js
and React to try to expand my horizons and abilities.

------
cameronc56
Location: Seattle, Downtown

Remote: Willing but not required

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Keras, TensorFlow, XGBoost, Numpy, Scikit-Learn

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Jy16UqxSGgvaXLtOy6leLoPy...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Jy16UqxSGgvaXLtOy6leLoPyMaLHmhMKKzbUcl-
mJiY/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: Cameronc56@ymail.com

Looking to pivot from my current role as an SDET lead to a machine learning
engineer. I have recently created machine learning models for sentiment
analysis, parts-of-speech tagging, neural machine translation, and ASR (speech
recognition) using Keras. I am currently studying computer vision.

------
dopeboy

      Location: SF/Berkeley
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: no
      Tech: Django + React
      CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/manish-sinha-9675b366/
      Email: arithmetic@gmail.com
    

I want to learn about crypto and am looking for an opportunity to work on some
tool to serve the space. I'm particularly interested in creating a trading bot
but open to other ideas as well. I'm good at tech (have shipped for Kleiner
Perkins, worked in the Obama WH, etc) but have little knowledge on crypto and
trading strategies. I'm not interested in a fulltime role.

------
chad_strategic
Denver, Co -- remote/freelance Looking for work in Stock, Options,
CryptoCurrency trading.

Technologies: Trading API, Stocks, Options, Crypto Currencies, Trading,
Python, PHP, MySql, MongoDB, Finance

Résumé/CV: [http://www.strategic-
options.com/resume?=algo_f](http://www.strategic-options.com/resume?=algo_f)

Email: chad.humphrey@strategic-options.com

Algorithms / Strategies

-Volatility Algorithm, deploy across $150 million portfolio

-Options Implied Volatility Arbitrage strategies

-Stock & Equity Algorithms, Current tracking over 500 stocks.

-Smaller Bitcoin / Cryto currencies algorithms

Software & API:

-TD Ameritrade, Interactive Brokers, Etrade, Ally

-Scraping techniques

------
purpl3p3rs0n
_Location:_ USA-resident, but currently living abroad in Europe (Rotterdam).

 _Remote:_ Yes.

 _Willing to relocate:_ Perhaps, but prefer remote.

 _Technologies:_ C#, JS - incl. HTML/CSS, MSSQL (can adapt to other
languages).

 _Résumé /CV:_ [https://1drv.ms/w/s!Aj3LVC_0Ibduj-
ZqPOM86oZabpgKsA](https://1drv.ms/w/s!Aj3LVC_0Ibduj-ZqPOM86oZabpgKsA)

 _Email:_ jon.hackernews@outlook.com

 _Summary:_ Looking for 3-6 month contract or part-time work (<30 hrs). Excel
at software maintenance, organizing infrastructure, and helping teams
communicate and work well together.

------
xaranke
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, to Bay Area

Technologies: Java, Hadoop, Spark, AWS, Python, R, JavaScript, D3

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/karanke/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/karanke/)
or [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BActsGV5uk3glwmyjA-
ZMDfaLS1...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1BActsGV5uk3glwmyjA-
ZMDfaLS1NtGFN/view?usp=sharing)

Email: k [at] aranke [dot] org

Looking to build highly scalable backend services and/or data pipelines.

------
kamil_rafikov
Location: Russia

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: to be discussed (flexible hours and really great office
are required in such case)

Technologies: I’m specialized in development and management of large complex
web-based projects on LAMP(PHP)/Yii/Symfony stack and development of complex
Javascript-based widgets; also, I have self-educational background in social
sciences, biology, and arts.

Resume/CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2018.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2018.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

------
nwilkens
Location: Monroe, MI, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux/Windows/SmartOS, AWS/Cloud, Scaling, Tuning, DevOps,
Python, Golang, Ansible, Networking (Cisco/Juniper), Data center buildout and
support services.

Email: nick at mnxsolutions com

We are a small team of DevOps engineers and are ready to take on your Ops
needs. We are available either full-time as a drop-in team, or can work with
your existing team to provide 24x7 support, monitoring and escalations.

I'd love to chat more about what you are doing and what you are trying to
accomplish. Reach out via email, and we can chat anytime.

Thanks! Nick W.

------
BigBalli
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Roles: Product Manager, Director/VP Technology, Director/VP Innovation

Technologies: Front-end (HTML/CSS/JavaScript), Back-end (PHP/Python),
Linux/Unix, Server (Apache/Nginx), Objective-C

Résumé/CV:
[http://bigballi.com/Giacomo_Balli_CV.pdf](http://bigballi.com/Giacomo_Balli_CV.pdf)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/giacomoballi/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/giacomoballi/)

Email: hireHN@giacomoballi.com

------
crystalPalace
Location: Bloomington, Indiana

Remote: Remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Core Technologies: Android, Python, Javascript, Java, Node.js, HTML/CSS, AWS,
SQL, MongoDB

Other Experience: Haskell, Purescript, Elixir, Architect/Serverless,
Dart/Flutter, React/Redux

Github: [https://github.com/torchhound/](https://github.com/torchhound/)

Résumé/CV:
[https://ndrgrnd.net/resume/JosephCieslikResume.pdf](https://ndrgrnd.net/resume/JosephCieslikResume.pdf)

Email: jcieslik@whiteboarddynamics.co

------
CristinaHG
Location: Switzerland

Remote: Indistinct

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Scala, R, Java, C++, Bash, Linux, OpenCV

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cristinaherediagomez/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cristinaherediagomez/)
(PDF:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OPKfcq9ZZxQXA9MLblx4xqo_Fcs...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OPKfcq9ZZxQXA9MLblx4xqo_FcsWpO8b/view?usp=sharing))

Email: mrcrstnherediagmez@gmail.com

------
oonetoinfinity
Location: SF

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: to NYC

Technologies: AWS, Python, Boto3, RDS, AutoScale, S3, Terraform, Ansible,
Chef, several more.

Resume: I've been at the DevOps game successfully for 5 years now. Have
experience working with multiple cloud providers though AWS and/or GCP are
preferable, contributions to major open source projects as both bug fixes and
features, and constantly learning new things. Now considering local, 100
percent remote, or NYC options, aiming for the next step up in the career.
Full resume available upon request.

Email: myhnthread@gmail.com

Thanks.

------
algui91
Location: Spain

Remote: Indiferent

Willing to relocate: Yes, ideally Switzerland.

Technologies: Scala, Python, Java, C++, Git, bash, Hugo, Linux, Gentoo, Apache
Flink, R

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/algui91/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/algui91/)
(PDF:
[https://my.owndrive.com/index.php/s/wjPvcyv88zbolw4](https://my.owndrive.com/index.php/s/wjPvcyv88zbolw4))

Email: algui91@gmail.com

------
crivy
Location: Northern California, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Web (Rails, Spring, some Django, Angular 2), Mobile (Android,
some iOS), Ops (some experience with CI systems, distributed app deployments,
Ansible, AWS), IoT

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.do/etbQo](http://bit.do/etbQo)

Email: michael@cognized.co

~5 years professional experience, quick learner, effective collaborator.

Currently working remotely as a senior-level contractor on an Android app for
a high-end kitchen appliance manufacturer.

------
techs
Hi, I am Anil. Hands-on full-stack dev, around 11 yrs experience, worked as
CTO, sound Web, mobile and cloud technologies experience in E-commerce,
Gaming, Payments, Travel and FMCG domain.

Location: Pune, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: NodeJS, Mongo, PHP, MySQL, AWS, AngularJS, Android

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qnspxjVIjWBOZRpl9qVKco5ffu...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qnspxjVIjWBOZRpl9qVKco5ffuHT9l85)

Email: anil.b.shinde@outlook.com

------
algui91
Location: Switzerland

Remote: Indistinct

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Scala, Python, Java, C++, Git, bash, Hugo, Linux, Gentoo, Apache
Flink, R

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/algui91/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/algui91/)
(PDF:
[https://my.owndrive.com/index.php/s/wjPvcyv88zbolw4](https://my.owndrive.com/index.php/s/wjPvcyv88zbolw4))

Email: algui91@gmail.com

------
vitovito
Location: Austin, TX, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Would consider for the right role and city

Technologies: User experience (UX) design, user research, design technologist,
prototyping, especially in emerging technologies (voice, 3D, AR, VR, sensors,
IoT)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vmiliano](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vmiliano)

Email: Listed at [http://vitor.io](http://vitor.io)

------
ttty

      Location: Shenzhen, China
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: React, Redux, Typescript, Rxjs, node.js
      Résumé/CV: after we talk by email
      Email: genericstorage2@gmail.com
    
    
     - +10 years web development experience, 4 years React experience. 
     - In addition to being a developer I'm also an entrepreneur and have a good eye for design. 
     - Worked in London, UK and one of the top US banks.

------
Slaul

      Location: NB, Canada
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Probably not
    
      Technologies: Java, Python, JavaScript, React, Angular2+
    
      Résumé/CV: Shoot me an email :)
    
      Email: ben(dot)pottle(at)gmail.com
    
    

I am a fullstack dev currently focusing on React and Angular2+ with
NodeJS/Java/Python backends.

I spend several hours a week coding in my spare time working on learning new
things and practicing my craft.

------
max10541

      Location:             Antakya, Turkey
      Remote:               Yes (and only)
      Willing to relocate:  Yes, if inside Turkey
      Technologies:         Data Science, Machine Learning, Python, Java, Wolfram Mathematica, SQL, RabbitMQ, Redis, Cassandra, Elasticsearch, Apache Solr, Git, Linux
      Résumé/CV:            https://goo.gl/Sdfc1e
      Email:                alothman.qusai@gmail.com

------
tradziej
Location: Poland Remote: Yes, preferred (2+ years of experience working
remotely)

Willing to relocate: Location and project dependent

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Node.js, React, Ember.js, HTML,
CSS, Git, Docker, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/b3WBDr](https://goo.gl/b3WBDr) (PDF)

Email: See resume

Full Stack Software Engineer (with 5+ years of experience) looking for a long
term gig.

Working remotely as a contractor.

------
alexeyzab
Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Haskell, Rust, Scala, Go

Résumé/CV:
[https://alexeyzabelin.com/assets/resume.pdf](https://alexeyzabelin.com/assets/resume.pdf)

Email: hello@alexeyzabelin.com

I like Haskell, Rust, and contributing to open source projects. I've been
doing web dev in Haskell for the past year, would like to keep working on
something that involves FP.

------
mathgeek
Location: Allentown, PA

Remote: Yes (preferred -- worked remotely for 4+ years)

Willing to relocate: Unlikely -- able to commute to NYC or Philadelphia

Technologies: JavaScript, Blockchain, Node, SQL, Ruby

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.kickresume.com/cv/robz/](https://www.kickresume.com/cv/robz/)

Email: taintedz@gmail.com

Software Engineer looking at roles in senior engineering and/or leadership.

------
evex

      Location: Beirut, Lebanon
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: YES
      Technologies: python, php, nodejs, html(bootstrap), javascript(jquery), django, angularjs, css(sass/scss), aws, sql(postgres/mysql), pug/jade, jinja2, ffmpeg, yii2, express, etc...
      Résumé/CV: https://evexoio.carrd.co/
      Email: sammanabdallah@gmail.com

------
msc
Location: Montevideo, Uruguay. GMT -3

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Linux, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://msaizar.com](https://msaizar.com) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/)

Email: saizar.martin@gmail.com

------
squashy
Location: Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: well, it depends

Technologies: Java, C, PHP, Python, Javascript, NodeJS, AngularJS Angular2,
jQuery, D3JS, Bootstrap, APIs, React, SQL, XML, XSL, GIT, MySQL, MongoDB

Resumè/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-
marca-25b55b26](https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-marca-25b55b26)

English level: Excellent

Email: s.dellamarca@gmail.com

------
crumpled
Location: Central Sierra California

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Overseas

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS, NodeJS, PHP, Bootstrap, Backbone, jQuery,
Angular, Arduino, CAD, CAM, SketchUp, Parametric Design, UI, UX, OpenSCAD

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rbcall/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rbcall/)

Email: richardbryancall @@ gmail

------
user321
Location: Switzerland Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Linux,
Windows, Amazon AWS, Shell Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/luca-f-3a4b30137/?locale=en_US](https://www.linkedin.com/in/luca-f-3a4b30137/?locale=en_US)
Email: lucaluk3@gmail.com

------
segmondy
Location: N/A EST Timezone (Will flyout to meet with team if need be)

Remote: ONLY

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: golang, python, php, ruby, java, javascript, typescript, react,
angular, kubernetes, docker, postgresql, mysql, mongo, cassandra, redis,
prolog, lisp, AWS, GCP, vue, scalable systems, leading technical teams. mobile
hybrid apps for ios & android.

Email: segmond @T gmail D0T com

------
recraft
Location: Whittier, CA

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Rust, React, Spark, PostgreSQL

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dtqkrcs480vjm9n/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dtqkrcs480vjm9n/resume.pdf?dl=0)

email: josh [at] joshuabell.io

I specialize in writing backends and have been doing so for the better part of
5 years.

------
AdrianSalgado
Location: Santiago, Chile Remote: YES pls Willing to relocate: Nope, looking
for remote to move anywhere I want. Technologies: Node.js, JavaScript,
HTML/CSS. React, Redux, Angular, PostgreSQL, Redis, Heroku, AWS, Python, Ruby
Resumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/salgadoadrian Email: adrian.salgado.a@gmail.com

------
errantmind
Location: Houston, Texas, USA

Remote: Only, but occasional travel is OK

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies / Skills: C#, F#, SQL Server, PostgreSQL, AWS, Azure, Batch
Processing, Data Pipeline, Data Warehouse, Actual Big Data, ETL, custom
systems / back-end development, project architecture

Roles: Technical Architect, Technical Project Manager

Résumé/CV: after we talk by email

Email: in my profile

------
flickzcode
Location: Lagos, Nigeria.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Nodejs, React, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, Docker, AWS, Azure

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1hP5iQGb1h1sar8xU96I6qPxcHJ...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1hP5iQGb1h1sar8xU96I6qPxcHJWvjMdH)

Email: omoyajowo2015@gmail.com

------
dizzystar
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Python, PostgreSQL, Linux, Clojure, Ruby, JS, C.

Resume: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

I'm mainly a contractor who specializes in fixing bad code. I'm more than
willing to take on a full time job as well.

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
amathew
I'm an analytics professional who is looking for a marketing analyst or
product analyst role.

    
    
      Location: SF Bay Area
      Remote: Open
      Willing to relocate: Open
      Technologies: R, SQL, Python
      Résumé/CV: www.mathewanalytics.com
      Email: mathewanalytics@gmail.com

------
iKenshu
Location: Venezuela

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Git, Docker, Heroku

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/PTRmTt](https://goo.gl/PTRmTt)

Github: [https://github.com/ikenshu](https://github.com/ikenshu)

Email: See resume

------
nikitml
Location: Russia.

Remote: Yes (possible, but not preferred).

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Python, Docker.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/nikita-
lozhnikov-42b2ba53/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nikita-lozhnikov-42b2ba53/)

Email: nikitml@gmail.com

------
akrakesh
Location: Anywhere

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
chunglin87

      Location: New York, New York
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Full Stack Javascript, Node/Express, PostgreSQL, React, Redux
      Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/chung-lin
      Email: chunglin87@gmail.com

------
ariya
Location: Los Angeles, CA / Orange County

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Python, PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV:[http://goo.gl/4RcQWV](http://goo.gl/4RcQWV)

Email: ariya [at] ariyaseng.com

\- Team lead of one of the most recognized brands in the world.

------
utemissov
Location: Kazakhstan, Almaty

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Swift, ObjC, RxSwift

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alemutemissov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alemutemissov/)

Email: utemisovalem@gmail.com

------
isaacmg
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes, but prefer either Boston, NYC, DC, or remote.

Technologies: Python, Keras, Pandas, Tensorflow, Flask, Bokeh, Docker,
Kubernetes, SQL, Java, Flink, Spark.

Resume/CV: isaacmg.github.io

Email: isaac@paddlesoft.net

------
leonagano
Location: London, UK

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java (backend), Spring Boot, Spring Data, Hibernate, MongoDB,
Oracle

Resume: [https://leonagano.com](https://leonagano.com)

email: leonagano[at]gmail[dot]com

------
iamskog
iOS Design and Development

I help startups and entrepreneurs launch profitable iOS apps.

[https://iamskog.com](https://iamskog.com)

Location: Dallas, TX, USA

Remote: yes

Relocate: no

Technologies: iOS, iPhone, iPad, Apple Watch, Apple TV, Xcode, Objective-C,
Swift, php, MySQL, html, css, JavaScript.

Resume: [https://iamskog.com/resume/](https://iamskog.com/resume/)

Email: erik@iamskog.com

------
NewsNow
Designer/Developer | NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time, permanent Web
Developers / Full Stack Developers / News Algorithm Developers / Back End
Software Engineers | NewsNow.co.uk | 100% remote (UK residents only) | Full-
time, permanent

We are a top ten UK media publisher, with a website loved by millions: a
technology company at heart with industry-leading success metrics propelled by
a highly experienced multi-disciplinary engineering team that can afford to
run lean. Which means today, we offer all the excitement and agility of a
start-up, but with the stability and benefits of an established business —
we’re still a company where everyone gets to make a massive impact!

Our mission: to democratise and disrupt the market for news. Today, we have
major plans for growth, both here in the UK and abroad, and to create even
more social capital out of what has been an extremely successful platform:
through increased editorial direction, curating credible but independent
journalism, as well as through computational approaches to identifying the
best news to show our users.

We currently have these opportunities:

\- As a /Designer/Developer/, you’ll be responsible for designing all aspects
of the website UI and brand, and work closely with Head of Digital Product and
senior management on the biggest redesign of our homepage in 20 years. You
will be working with Adobe Creative Suite, JavaScript/Node/React, CSS3/SASS,
HTML5, Responsive Web Design, progressive enhancement and feature detection.

\- As a /Fully Remote Web Developer/, you’ll write the logic that drives the
UI, and integrate new UI with back-end data. You’ll also work on a wide array
of other UI/UX, SEO, and content integration challenges.

\- As a /Fully Remote Full Stack Developer/, you’ll be expected to contribute
authoritatively towards product development projects throughout the entire
software stack: from database and infrastructure installation and
configuration, through writing business logic and prototyping website
presentation, to developing our bespoke programmatic advertising technologies.

\- As a /Fully Remote News Algorithm Developer/, you’ll develop automated
curation algorithms that will produce the content for a new homepage format.

\- As a /Fully Remote Back End Software Engineer/, your projects will largely
be server-side. You will bring a sophisticated approach to problem solving,
finding ways to achieve objectives while addressing scalability challenges and
security concerns.

All London positions are based at our centrally-located head office. All fully
remote roles are open to UK residents only.

If you think you’re a fit for any of these roles, please apply online.
[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

~~~
kotrunga
FYI NewsNow, maybe you meant to comment this on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17663077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17663077)
?

This is who wants to be hired

